# My puppy's poor vision



## Kimmie (Feb 23, 2014)

My husband and I got our now 12 week old standard poodle puppy about 3 weeks ago. His eyesight was poor when we met him, but the breeder assured us that puppies had undeveloped eyes, and I had no way of knowing that at 9 weeks he should have been seeing pretty well at that point. He bumps into things and it takes him forever to find his food and water bowls. Our vet said there is nothing structurally wrong with his eyes, but said there is no way to test for visual acuity. I mean, he can't very well read an eye chart, right?. I've left a message with a pet opthamologist to see if there is any point to making an appointment as our vet doesn't think he can do any other testing (she did say there was something called streak retinoscopy, but it is only available at some research universities). Do you think I should contact the breeder about this? We spent a lot of money and drove hundreds of miles to get him. We've bonded with him,and don't know what to do.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would contact the breeder and register your concern. Hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

You can purchase dog halos that are held on by a body harness to protect his face so he doesn't hurt himself bumping into things. Sometimes using floor carpet runners to his dish will help him find his way. A ticking clock at the top of the stairs, air freshener at a entrance door for potty. There are different tips and tricks to manage blindness if you think you want to manage it. Dogs adapt well with their other senses. We had a senior dog with one eye that really didn't function well but she managed ok once she learned the lay out of the land so to speak. Sorry you are going through this!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My heart is hurting for your suspicions of blindness in your pup.
This is what I've been told about PRA........
From birth it takes 6 weeks for a retina to fully develop so your pup should have been sighted 'then'. Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) can happen before 6 weeks (early onset PRA) or later in life (late onset PRA) It is genetic.

I would definitely advise the breeder of your concerns. It is a genetic defect that should not be in any good breeders lines!!! I would also make an appointment with a specialist to confirm your suspicions.

As far the raising of a pup faced with blindness, many people have given their blind dogs full and happy lifes........

Good luck and hope you find a solution. Please keep us updated. Your input helps us learn.......


----------



## RufflySpeaking (Jan 7, 2014)

I would for sure make that appointment. The ophthalmologist will tell you a LOT more than the vet has. The type of PRA that poodles usually (this is a big "usually") get is later-onset, so I would definitely want to know what is going on in there. 

Puppy eyes at nine weeks can still LOOK a little weird, so maybe that is what the breeder meant? They can still have some blue pigment and not be changed over to clear brown/black. But they should be seeing beautifully by the time they're four weeks, let alone nine weeks. 

After you have a diagnosis, then call your breeder. That way you have all the facts and know exactly what your puppy's prognosis is going to be. I don't blame you for being attached already and I think you can find a way to give him a long and happy life. But the breeder should know.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so sorry that you are having yo deal with this. I would take your sweet baby to the specialist as soon as you can get an appointment. I would also notify the breeder.

Over the years I had several blind dogs. They have all lived wonderful full lives and were no trouble. Once they adjust you just need to not move things around too much.

Sending good thoughts to your family. Please hug your puppy for me.

PS There are wonderful support groups online for parents of dogs with specific issues.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sad to hear this. was there a health guarantee offered by the breeder when you obtained your pup?


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry you are going through this with your baby. :sad: If you set an appointment with an opthamologist, I pray he/she can help your puppy. Good luck! 

By the way, we had a dachshund/terrier mix years ago that went blind when she got older. It didn't take her long to figure out how to get from one place to another.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

star said:


> You can purchase dog halos that are held on by a body harness to protect his face so he doesn't hurt himself bumping into things. Sometimes using floor carpet runners to his dish will help him find his way. A ticking clock at the top of the stairs, air freshener at a entrance door for potty. There are different tips and tricks to manage blindness if you think you want to manage it. Dogs adapt well with their other senses. We had a senior dog with one eye that really didn't function well but she managed ok once she learned the lay out of the land so to speak. Sorry you are going through this!


Wow, excellent suggestions - Thanks! I'm going to copy/paste this for someone whose ACD is currently loosing his sight to PRA as well. 

Kimmie, I know this is heartbreaking and scary, but with a little work you all should be able to overcome it. Years ago, I ended up with a deaf dog (Dalmation). I was terrifed and frustrated until I learned how to manage it. Since then, I seem to collect deafies - I rather like them, I can travel with them and crank the stereo in the truck with no guilt.  There is always a positive side


With time and perserverance, I know you all will prevail and your precious poodle with blossum, but, if you choose to return him, there is no guilt in that either. 

Wishing you all the strength and courage to do what is needed.
Take care!

PS, I would see if the opthamologist would be willing to send the breeder a letterhead stating what the problem is and maybe get you a refund - either partial or, if luck prevails, full).


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

How heartbreaking for you. Like everyone has said dogs are very good at adapting to things like this,they are amazing because they seem to just deal with it and make the most of life whatever,but you definitely need to find out exactly what the problem is and the breeder should be supporting you all the way.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. I know in pediatrician offices, they have a laser type thing that they shine in the eyes that gives a readout of visual acuity. Maybe someone does this for dogs too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your puppy. I agree with everyone whose posted. I'd contact and advice the breeder, and also make an appt with the ophthalmologist. Lots of love to your puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry you're finding this out. I definitely recommend going to a reputable ophthalmologist. I used one for my Chihuahua who was going blind and then virtually all the way blind in one eye. She did all kinds of tests. They're specialists in this and that's the only way to find out what's going on and if there is anything that could be done. And yes, your breeder should know so if she's a all responsible, she won't keep breeding from these lines....if it's genetic, which it probably is. I think she ought to pay for your medical costs, but that's unlikely.

Do pursue this, as there may be something that can be done to prevent worsening. Who knows? But it's worth trying.

Blind dogs definitely adapt so well and they don't have all the emotional garbage that we carry with us. There are nifty ways to train blind dogs and in time, I hope you, your family and your pup will feel better about this. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh wow - that is so sad. I can't believe the breeder didn't know this pup had an issue.


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your suggestions. We have made an appointment with an ophthalmic vet; unfortunately, we have to wait several weeks. There's only one eye specialist vet in my town (in fact, we had to travel several hours with our last dog to have a tumor removed from his eyelid, when this vet was on maternity leave). If we find out that the condition is hereditary, or even if it's not, I'll contact the breeder to see if she's amenable to a partial (if not full) refund. She did misrepresent the situation by saying that his eyesight was undeveloped due to his age. Of course, in the contract they only say they will refund the money if the dog is returned. I don't want to do that because I have no way of knowing what will happen to this pup, and I would feel guilty returning him because he's not "perfect". I've already contacted the breeder to let her know that she may hear from us in a few weeks. She said she consulted with several ophthalmic vets and they said that he may have a smaller than average optic nerve (which I looked up and is an hereditary disease common in poodles, I forgot the name of the disease), or his eyes are still immature and will improve. I'm hoping it's just the latter, but I have found no information anywhere supporting that view.
Anyway, thank you so much for taking the time to respond. I have a feeling I will be on here often. Hopefully, I will be not just asking the questions.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Our hearts go out to you. We're all here when you want to share.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this difficult time with us. I'm learning so much about this issue - from everyone.


----------

